# Home gym improvement idea



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

As always it’s not very exciting,but I thought I’d throw it out there and maybe figure out how to post pics again .
I find my bumper plate storage racks are not very refined looking . The concept was great ,but they look a little cheesy on the top and bottom . Probably because I just used a 2/4 .
I had another idea in mind , as I wanted to be able to adjust the height , so I used 1/2” think iron welded to a piece of 2x3x1/4 angle iron .
To make it look better , I routed out the 2/6 vertical sections on the top and bottom in order for the angle iron to sit flush .
Then as I suspected, angle iron is not square on the inside corner, so I had to use a round off bit to remove a anall amount of material.

2nd pic is the old version . (I still cannot remember how David explained how to have text between pics )

First pic is the new one with machine feet . I haven’t tapped a hole since grade 10 , and back then it was in aluminum


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Couple more pics. Still no idea how to insert text between pics. Guess I better take a lesson


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Here is a photo of some custom made equipment you might want to add to your collection.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks good, Rick. That job would tire me out... moving all those weights.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice setup Rick looks great


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

roxanne562001 said:


> Nice setup Rick looks great


Thanks guys and gals . Funny thing is I’ve got so much tendonitis in my left knee and my right arm that I can hardly use it .
Its more of a hobby building it than anything . I can still do lighter work outs , so not all is lost .
Unfortunately I’m not 58 anymore


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Rick if your like me these golden years aren't all they're cracked up to be. Going to pt twice a week for bad neck and shoulder. I guess it's payback for all that fun I had when I was younger


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

roxanne562001 said:


> Rick if your like me these golden years aren't all they're cracked up to be. Going to pt twice a week for bad neck and shoulder. I guess it's payback for all that fun I had when I was younger


I broughtt a lot of this on myself . High speed dirt bike accidents are coming back to haunt me. Also I damaged my arms with years of heavy benching . Looking back I should have used dumbbells, as I wouldn’t have half the issues I have now .
To bad hindsight is 2020 . Geez thinking about it, everything associated with 2020 is bad lol


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

I know a buddy fastened a couple 400lbs capacity tire racks that fold up on his wall and just covered to bar with tape paid $45 on sale for a 2 pack.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

that’s actually a pretty good idea 


comp56 said:


> I know a buddy fastened a couple 400lbs capacity tire racks that fold up on his wall and just covered to bar with tape paid $45 on sale for a 2 pack.
> View attachment 396146


----------



## Ronron09 (Jan 10, 2021)

I'd say home gyms benefit most on free weights and they're quite affordable. I work from home, so home gym is my biggest wish. Once I finish my huge work project with the TheWordPoint team, I start thinking about home gym project. They're also versatile, a barbell, a basic adjustable squat rack, and a weight plate set and you're covered🙌 You can do all your squats, deadlifts, presses and rows with those


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ronron09 said:


> I'd say home gyms benefit most on free weights and they're quite affordable. I work from home, so home gym is my biggest wish. Once I finish my huge work project, I start thinking about home gym project. They're also versatile, a barbell, a basic adjustable squat rack, and a weight plate set and you're covered🙌 You can do all your squats, deadlifts, presses and rows with those


There more popular than ever since the China flu . I actually built it because I was getting sick far to often going to a public gym. 
Actually never got sick for almost a decade since I quit going to our local gym , so it’s paid for itself imo .
Plus its fun upgrading


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Between the knees and shoulder replacement I stay mostly on lighter weights and the elliptical these days. Nice job.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sreilly said:


> Between the knees and shoulder replacement I stay mostly on lighter weights and the elliptical these days. Nice job.


I had to quit ego lifting all the time. Haven’t even touched any dumbbells over 70 pounds since I got deathly sick last march.
Anythings better than nothing though


----------

